# Xp in closed threads



## Dice4Hire (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there any way to stop people from spending xp in close threads? It is a way that some people can continue to post in a closed thread after it has been closed by the moderators. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...change-essentials-no-more-daily-powers-5.html

Like the 17 people who gave xp here.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2010)

Not at present, unfortunately.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this really a problem?


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 7, 2010)

I think XP in closed threads is awesome.


----------



## surfarcher (Jul 8, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 8, 2010)

Being able to get the last word in via xp comments is not cool.

Enough xp comments already are this way. We do not need mroe.

The xp comments below prove my point precisely.


----------



## Doug McCrae (Jul 8, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> Being able to get the last word in via xp comments is not cool.



There's no last word-ism there, it's mostly just hear-hears, ie exactly what xp comments are for.

Raven Crowking is the only one threatening to abuse the system to get in a last word, but y'know, that's Raven Crowking for you. To be fair, even he doesn't actually do it.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> Being able to get the last word in via xp comments is not cool.
> 
> Enough xp comments already are this way. We do not need mroe.
> 
> The xp comments below prove my point precisely.




Actually it doesn't.  Those XP comments are perfectly fine.  And if you would see an XP comment that is inappropriate report it!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 8, 2010)

Once its closed, the thread drops off the first page pretty quickly, so those XP comments will soon be forgotten, unless somebody starts a new thread linking to the closed thread...


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish threads didn't close so easily and mods just thread banned the people causing problems or banned them from the site for a short duration or something.  The thread you link to above closed so fast I never even noticed it before it got locked!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 8, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> I wish threads didn't close so easily and mods just thread banned the people causing problems or banned them from the site for a short duration or something.  The thread you link to above closed so fast I never even noticed it before it got locked!




Normally, we do just threadban or tempban one or two people.  You may not even notice it, as we only occasionally announce that it has happened. 

The thread linked in the OP was not the norm.


----------



## Rel (Jul 8, 2010)

So I got more XP for that post than I think I have for any post ever posted here or at Circvs Maximvs.  And frankly I'm not terribly happy about it.

I'm glad that some folks approved of the post and I'm also glad to hear from a few people who didn't.  But a long standing rule at ENWorld has been that we do not publicly comment on the moderation.  If that thread had remained open and people had quoted my post and then made the same comments then we'd have told them to stop.  Not because any feelings for or against my post are not warranted but because they are not to be aired within such a thread.  They should instead be sent via PM or, in certain cases, posted about in Meta.

I'll leave the final call up to Morrus but I think it might be a good idea to make it against the rules for folks to rep moderation posts (not to be confused with posts made by moderators when not in "mod mode").  Specifically I'd disallow rep for posts that we make using the "red text", which I note that I didn't do in this case but I would have had the thread not already been closed.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 8, 2010)

Rel said:


> I'm glad that some folks approved of the post and I'm also glad to hear from a few people who didn't.  But a long standing rule at ENWorld has been that we do not publicly comment on the moderation.  If that thread had remained open and people had quoted my post and then made the same comments then we'd have told them to stop.  Not because any feelings for or against my post are not warranted but because they are not to be aired within such a thread.  They should instead be sent via PM or, in certain cases, posted about in Meta.




I agree.  We have a policy against commenting on moderation in-thread for good reason, and the XP system should not be used to work around the policy.  So long as the comments are publicly visible, the XP system should not be used to comment on moderation.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 8, 2010)

> Once its closed, the thread drops off the first page pretty quickly, so those XP comments will soon be forgotten, unless somebody starts a new thread linking to the closed thread...



I'm told that closed threads should not be allowed to drop off the first page quickly. It's supposed to be a good thing when they get repeatedly bumped back to the top.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/278046-mods-posting-closed-threads.html

Bullgrit


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Jul 8, 2010)

Rel said:


> Specifically I'd disallow rep for posts that we make using the "red text", which I note that I didn't do in this case but I would have had the thread not already been closed.




How about the inevitable confusion raised when certain moderators pick random shades on the reddish end of the spectrum for their text?  Are Orange text posts a safe-to-rep zone for instance?  How about burnt sienna?


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 9, 2010)

PowerWordDumb said:


> How about the inevitable confusion raised when certain moderators pick random shades on the reddish end of the spectrum for their text?  Are Orange text posts a safe-to-rep zone for instance?  How about burnt sienna?




If it ain't red, I say it's fair play.  Poke 'em till the red comes out.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 9, 2010)

PowerWordDumb said:


> How about the inevitable confusion raised when certain moderators pick random shades on the reddish end of the spectrum for their text?  Are Orange text posts a safe-to-rep zone for instance?  How about burnt sienna?




Any coloured text is a warning. Hopefully that removes the confusion.

Red is a serious warning, orange etc is a lower category warning but still a warning. (think of it as traffic lights if that helps).

In both those cases we'd appreciate everyone continuing in the practice of not commenting on moderation.

Thanks


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 10, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Any coloured text is a warning. Hopefully that removes the confusion.
> 
> Red is a serious warning, orange etc is a lower category warning but still a warning. (think of it as traffic lights if that helps).
> 
> In both those cases we'd appreciate everyone continuing in the practice of not commenting on moderation.




Oh I'll comment, alright. I'll comment about how your color-coded system is prejudiced against those of us who're color blind! 

This sort of blatant disregard is what keeps the ignorance alive! Fight the power, people! Viva la revolucion! Who's with me?!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like it is time for the moderators to close this thread so we can get a dozen more xp comments.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> In both those cases we'd appreciate everyone continuing in the practice of not commenting on moderation.
> 
> Thanks




Wait... so I shouldn't give XP to the mods for doing their thankless jobs? Or are you meaning comments like in another post?


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Wait... so I shouldn't give XP to the mods for doing their thankless jobs? Or are you meaning comments like in another post?




In my opinion, no you should not.

The policy of ENWorld has always been that moderation is not something that is commented on in thread on a case by case basis.  There have been plenty of "Moderator Appreciation Threads" and that's fine.  And there have been plenty of Meta threads where an instance of moderation or trend in moderation was discussed and that's fine too.  What we want to avoid is situations where a mod comes into a thread and nails somebody who is crapping up the place and people +rep them with a comment like "Right on!  That guy got what he deserved!"

Even the simple act of giving +rep without comment is effectively commenting on the moderation.  Moderators are posters too and I'd much rather get XP for what I post as a regular guy here than I would get it for simply doing the job I signed on for.

If you like my (or anybody else's) moderation that much then you should just buy us a beer at GenCon.  Only some of the moderators don't drink.  So if you like their moderation a lot then you can give me their beer.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 14, 2010)

Another way you can show appreciation is to send a Private Message to the mod if you want to thank them. I always appreciate positive feedback. Failing that, every time you are pleased with my moderation you may buy Rel a beer


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 15, 2010)

Given that the mods have said that they don't want people to give them XP for moderating, but some people do seem to want to, I propose that there's a solution that'll make everyone happy: have a surrogate who accepts XP on the mods' behalf.

I humbly nominate myself.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2010)

Rel said:


> In my opinion, no you should not.
> 
> If you like my (or anybody else's) moderation that much then you should just buy us a beer at GenCon.  Only some of the moderators don't drink.  So if you like their moderation a lot then you can give me their beer.




I would certainly buy you a beer, but unfortunately, as a father of twin infants and one more on the way, my gaming travel budget is approximately $0. However, know that I will toast to you from here.



Plane Sailing said:


> Another way you can show appreciation is to send a Private Message to the mod if you want to thank them. I always appreciate positive feedback. Failing that, every time you are pleased with my moderation you may buy Rel a beer




Appreciate the comments, although if I buy him a beer _every_ time I'm pleased with moderation Rel _may_ be in trouble. My beer of choice is the Hobgoblin Ale from the Wychwood brewery, tall bottle, approx. 2.6 UK units per beer, good stuff. (http://www.wychwood.co.uk/beers.html)


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 15, 2010)

Suggestion to improve the website:

Add the capability to _move beer through the XP system_.

This is 100% guaranteed to make ENWorld the most popular site on teh int3rwebz.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> Suggestion to improve the website:
> 
> Add the capability to _move beer through the XP system_.
> 
> This is 100% guaranteed to make ENWorld the most popular site on teh int3rwebz.




I'm still trying to figure out where that Tab I ordered is... all this hacking is making me thirsty.


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Jul 16, 2010)

Press the "any" key.


----------

